# [APP] Easy Contact Sync



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Beta

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hey everyone,

then next app BETA is finished  "Easy Contact Sync".

Based on my last app "Easy App Toolbox", I created this new app for handling your contacts.

Contacts are saved as VCARDs (*.vcf files). This way they can easily be used in any other application that can handle VCARDs.

Feature List:
* Backup/Restore to/from Dropbox
* Backup/Restore to/from Google Drive
* Backup/Restore to/from Box.net
* Backup/Restore to/from SD card
* Auto Sync (automatically backup all contacts every night at 0:00)
* Directly send/share one or multiple contacts

I'm really looking forward to your feedback! 

The app is available at the Play Store: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.goddchen.android.easycontactsync

as well as via QR code 










The app uses a freemium model again: free selection limit: 3 contacts at a time, auto-sync is also available via in-app purchase. As you are used to, you can freely choose how much you want to pay! 

Goddchen


----------



## Goddchen (Nov 22, 2012)

v1.0-beta1-2 Changelog:

Unified the existing 2 in-app purchases to 1 premium-purchase that now unlocks all premium features. Users who have already purchased one of the existing IAPs automatically now have everything unlocked. If you had purchased both IAPs, contact me to get a refund for one of them!
Now compatible with Google TV (some clould service SDKs doesn't support Google TV!!!)


----------

